# A good way to start up the day !



## Sylvainmom (Dec 18, 2017)

What's better than starting the day with a good expresso coffee made with your own coffee tamper !


----------



## gonzo (Dec 18, 2017)

Sylvainmom said:


> What's better than starting the day with a good expresso coffee made with your own coffee tamper !


I woild be totally upset if someone tampered with my coffee.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks like a Breville- how do you like it?  I am hoping to get a dual boiler from Santa
Mark


----------



## Sylvainmom (Dec 18, 2017)

This Breville is awesome, what I appreciate also from this machine is that you dont have to move the machine back & forth to access the water reservoir.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks great, but what's a coffee tamper?


----------



## dave_r_1 (Dec 18, 2017)

A TFH for coffee grounds.


----------

